
Show HN: Unifrost – Stream PubSub Messages to the Browser - rajveermalviya
https://github.com/unifrost/unifrost
======
anderspitman
> SSEs are sent over traditional HTTP. That means they do not require a
> special protocol or server implementation to get working.

Can you not combine your HTTP and WebSocket requests behind the same HTTP
server/port in golang? Other languages I've used support that.

------
mleonard
You mentioned Twitter uses server sent events. Do you have a link you car
share about that? I'm interested in learning more about how they use SSE.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
One interesting use case to look at would be Marathon Event Bus:
[https://mesosphere.github.io/marathon/docs/event-
bus.html](https://mesosphere.github.io/marathon/docs/event-bus.html).

------
tuukkah
Interesting difference between Server-Sent Events and Websockets if the former
can deliver out-of-order like UDP: "Because SSE works on top of HTTP, HTTP
protocol improvements can also benefit SSE. For example, the in-development
HTTP/3 protocol, built on top of QUIC, could offer additional performance
improvements in the presence of packet loss due to lack of head-of-line
blocking."

~~~
Buge
SSE can deliver out of order? Is that within a single EventSource or across
multiple. I thought that within a single EventSource all messages were in
order.

~~~
tuukkah
Good point and a downer if you need to hack with multiple EventSources. In any
case, I see there's ongoing standardisation work on WebTransport including a
DatagramTransport on top of QUIC: "It can be used like WebSockets but with
support for multiple streams, unidirectional streams, out-of-order delivery,
and reliable as well as unreliable transport." [https://wicg.github.io/web-
transport/#introduction](https://wicg.github.io/web-transport/#introduction)

